# What are the Dates on the Tag?



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 21, 2016)

I think it is in the order of year, month, and date, but what do they mean?

The date when they were taken out of the flask or the date when they were potted up in their own individual pot??

Also, can anyone tell me which vendor uses the abbreviation AF?

Thank You!


----------



## gonewild (Apr 21, 2016)

No picture


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 21, 2016)

if there is only one date ..it would be the last time it was repotted..so if it's an individual pot then it was the last time it was repotted, you can only assume that it's from the last time it was handled, not two times or three times or from the beginning...sometimes people put mulitple dates for each time they handled it into a new source


----------



## Ray (Apr 22, 2016)

Could be deflasking, followed by repotting, just the potting schedule, or blooming; there's no telling without asking the person who did it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 26, 2016)

I should post a picture, then you guys might know right away.
It is a very common practice.


----------

